# Handgun for Hogs



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I get the opportunity to shoot a hog all the time, but I can’t carry a long gun everywhere I go. I’ve got a .38 with a 2.5” barrel and a 9mm with a 3” but can’t hit crap past 15 steps with either. I have a .22 with a 5” barrel that would be great but not enough gun. So tell me what I need. Full size auto .45? Wheel gun in .357. What barrel length will let me hit one at at least 30 yds??


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I have 2 smith and Wesson 686s (.357) with the 8 inch barrel. They shoot like a dream. I can keep a cylinder on a pie plate at 75 yards consistently, and I’m not a great shot. That would be my first choice.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Dirty Harry


----------



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

Anything full size 10mm 45 .357 even 9mm with at least a 4.5”- 5” barrel but wouldn’t chance a body shot. 
the problem with the short barrel .38 or any snub nose is most ammo will not expand I’ve done some testing to find this out, now it may be a viable option if you can find something with out a copper jacket.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

If I can carry my .204 rifle and tag along, you can use my raging judge magnum loaded with .454 Casull. It'll DRT any hog and a bear or two if you hit it. And it shoots well.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Glock 20sf with RMR cut... send it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I love my G40 MOS with RMR. I can ring steel out to 100yds without much issue. 

I use to shoot a blackhhawk in 44mag but I always had multiple opportunities to shoot, so I opted for 15+1 instead of 6 in a single action wheel gun.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd say a 357 with a 6" or so barrel.would be plenty. You could tone it down and shoot 38's too.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Glock 20 SF with RMR like John said or a Ruger SP101 in 357 mag. 

https://ruger.com/products/sp101/specSheets/5771.html


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I use my Encore 44 mag to hunt deer and hogs. Don't know if you are looking for a pistol to hunt with or to carry while outdoors. The Encore or even a Contender are hunting guns.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Hard to beat a 1911 chambered in 45. I shoot all mine far more accurate than any other. Likely the single action trigger. Good luck


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Looked at a g40 this morning. Really liked it. Also a red hawk in .357. Red hawk was heavier and more expensive. Really liked the RMR but gonna be hard to talk the wife into the $1000+ tag for the gun and optic. If anybody here’s of a used g40 for sale pm me


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Or if you already have a 1911, Springfield XD, Smith and Wesson M&P, Glock, Sig, FN in 45 acp you can get a 460 Rowland conversion kit.

https://www.460rowland.com/product-category/conversions/


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

For a revolver I'd go with anywhere from 6"-10" barrel.
And I'd want to mount an RDS as I honestly have a hard time with most pistol sights but with an RDS there are no problems.

Chambered in any of the following, .357mag, 10mm or .44mag.
Pick a heavy hard cast bullet and blow right through both shoulders of a big boar.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

There are many out there to get it done. I love my 686 44mag for hogs. I can tell you for a fact what not to shoot one with! A .380 will NOT get the job done! I barely outran that hog...
Short story... checking hog trap and forgot the wheel gun at the house and only had my CC with me. Never heard my dad laugh so hard; or long. I think he was betting on the hog. Mag capacity finally overcame the hog in that race. Happy hunting.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I switched over about a year ago for the same reason you are. I'm always tinkering around in my woods throughout the year. Hogs have become an increasing problem on my land. I've always carried my glock with me. Push come to shove ive got 15 rounds to sling at them, but wanted more accuracy and knock down. I own a couple of ruger blackhawks in 357 that are accurate but big and bulky. I went with a Ruger SP101 357 with a triple k holster to match that is built specifically for the gun. I think the barrel is just shy of 5 inches. 5 rounds. Its lightweight oh my hip and not bulky. Pistol is pretty accurate enough for my liking. It is a small frame pistol though and if you have large hands it may feel awkward.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Hear me out on this.. 

30 rounds of .22magnum

Keltec PMR30...

Slim frame handgun

Much better for dispatching snakes and still plenty capable of taking down a hog if you do your part...

And of course, 30 rounds....


Just throwing that out there.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

John B. said:


> Hear me out on this..
> 
> 30 rounds of .22magnum
> 
> ...


Spray and pray baby! That is why i went with the G40.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Looked at a g40 this morning. Really liked it. Also a red hawk in .357. Red hawk was heavier and more expensive. Really liked the RMR but gonna be hard to talk the wife into the $1000+ tag for the gun and optic. If anybody here’s of a used g40 for sale pm me


I love my G40 now that I put it in a Timberwolf frame. I can get my hands around the grips now


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

John B. said:


> Hear me out on this..
> 
> 30 rounds of .22magnum
> 
> ...




I’ve got a mark 2 ruger that I’m deadly with. 15 rounds , still, I’d rather not.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

As much as I would love to have a shiny wheel gun in .357 I’m leaning towards the witness hunter or the g40 with the red dot. Witness hunter is a little heavier and almost $300 more but dang that glock is ugly


----------



## husker (Apr 15, 2018)

I’ve never seen a hog, so if you’d Ike some help with the population I’d love to help!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

A buddy has a S&W chambered in 460 with a 10.5" ported barrel in his shop. Perfect for what you want to do......


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

MrFish said:


> A buddy has a S&W chambered in 460 with a 10.5" ported barrel in his shop. Perfect for what you want to do......


Reminds me of the ole saying "I'll hit you so hard you momma will fall down".
This one will certainly get it done!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Still working on a hog gun. Thinking it’s gonna be a 10mm. Glock 20, or 40, sig p220, or the ruger SR1911. I dunno. 
Here’s a truckload my new buddies with the state hauled out a while back. The more they kill, the more there are!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Holy cow, that's a bunch of bacon!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is a lot of food right there!!!!!!!!! WHat do they do with all those hogs?


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I got a Glock 40 10mm with a Viridian green laser on it, great gun.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> That is a lot of food right there!!!!!!!!! WHat do they do with all those hogs?




They were actually headed to the camp house to clean them. These all came from 2 traps that are about 1/2 mile from my cabin. One of those traps right now has 35 in it and they are feeding them for a couple months There are a couple of churches that divide the meat up and give the meat away to local poor folks. I’m on the list!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> They were actually headed to the camp house to clean them. These all came from 2 traps that are about 1/2 mile from my cabin. One of those traps right now has 35 in it and they are feeding them for a couple months There are a couple of churches that divide the meat up and give the meat away to local poor folks. I’m on the list!



That is nice to hear. :thumbsup: I wonder if they could go by local grocery stores and pick up out of date produce to feed the hogs in the pen.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> That is nice to hear. :thumbsup: I wonder if they could go by local grocery stores and pick up out of date produce to feed the hogs in the pen.




Last time I talked to them they were filling them up on the corn with thoughts of pork for Easter lol


----------



## low tide (Feb 11, 2015)

If I HAD to use a sidearm to kill pigs I'd go with a 45, 10mm, 44, 357, or .50 action Express.

Otherwise give me a rifle in 308, 300 AAC, 6.5 grendel, and or about a thousand other center fire rifle rounds.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

boomshakalaka said:


> I got a Glock 40 10mm with a Viridian green laser on it, great gun.




How do carry it. Hip holster? What brand?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Walton County said:


> I love my G40 MOS with RMR. I can ring steel out to 100yds without much issue.
> 
> I use to shoot a blackhhawk in 44mag but I always had multiple opportunities to shoot, so I opted for 15+1 instead of 6 in a single action wheel gun.




How do you carry it ?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm thinking that's a truckload of food for state prisoners. They also have the labor to process it.

Better yet, take it to Gitmo and feed the Muslims their first pork.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> How do carry it. Hip holster? What brand?


I started with a blackhawk sherpa that was made for a 20. But now I use a cheapo nylon hip holster I bought on amazon that also fits my M57 Tokarev (another round that i want to try on hogs). I think it was made to fit a 1911. I dont have an optic yet.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Every couple years I get the itch to do this, but I’ve never followed through with it, a 6 or 8” barrel on a .44 is what I was figuring and this is my idea for carrying, but this is just from asking and reading, not real world experience, this has me interested again...


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> How do carry it. Hip holster? What brand?


Hip holser, viridian tacloc

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GN76AVM/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

DLo said:


> Every couple years I get the itch to do this, but I’ve never followed through with it, a 6 or 8” barrel on a .44 is what I was figuring and this is my idea for carrying, but this is just from asking and reading, not real world experience, this has me interested again...




Weight is a factor and I’ve already got lotsa stuff pulling my pants down not even counting my gut! Still not ready to go full “Pancho Villa”


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

The holster that I choose would depend on what I am doing while in the woods.... Just walking around or checking hog traps or doing a little stalk hunting I would want an outside the waistband holster... 

Archery hunting or tree stand hunting I would want something that is not going to get hung up on stuff or make a lot of noise if it hit stuff so I would go with an inside the waistband holster.

I prefer G-code holsters for either method. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Try'n Hard said:


> How do you carry it ?


I am fairly certain it is a Blackhawk Serpa holster. I am not sure if it is a Level 1,2, or 3. It is intended for a G-20 but it's open so the g-40 fits without issues. It is smooth to draw from when you are walking and with the RMR, there is nothing to hang up on.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> I get the opportunity to shoot a hog all the time, but I can’t carry a long gun everywhere I go. I’ve got a .38 with a 2.5” barrel and a 9mm with a 3” but can’t hit crap past 15 steps with either. I have a .22 with a 5” barrel that would be great but not enough gun. So tell me what I need. Full size auto .45? Wheel gun in .357. What barrel length will let me hit one at at least 30 yds??


I have everything you need for sale here, make me an offer!

https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f145/ruger-44-mag-super-blackhawk-bisley-hunter-919086/


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Gotta get something figured out. Just missed another one!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

69Viking said:


> I have everything you need for sale here, make me an offer!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f145/ruger-44-mag-super-blackhawk-bisley-hunter-919086/




I seen it. Very nice. If I was hunting only that would be the ticket for sure. May be a little much for a carry gun!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Glock 40 10mm and Leupold Delta point 2.5 moa ordered today. 
#1 reason was it is only 28oz


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Glock 40 10mm and Leupold Delta point 2.5 moa ordered today.
> #1 reason was it is only 28oz


Can't hide money.......:whistling:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Can't hide money.......:whistling:




Not true but this is all a barter


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Not true but this is all a barter


When you take my posts all serious, it hurts muh feelings.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

First 3 shots at 45 yds. This is gonna work!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's nice!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Good enough for government work.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Well crap! Swing and a miss!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Well crap! Swing and a miss!


What'd you do that for?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

John B. said:


> What'd you do that for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Boar fever?


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I love my S&W Governor 45 long colt. Hog has no chance. I can shoot 4-10's for rattlers.


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

My choices are either my Colt Delta Elite or my Colt Wiley Clapp Commander. Both get the job done


----------

